# Online Gear



## bigpete (Dec 5, 2013)

Second time dealing with site online called "samson" very quick very efficient site, all products are fantastic!! Highly recommended!


----------



## shenky (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice first post. I am convinced


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 5, 2013)

First post and it is of this caliber?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2013)

I always liked the name Samson.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well.....Big Pete has spoken!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 5, 2013)

I wanna talk to Samson. Fly me to the moon and back.


----------



## don draco (Dec 5, 2013)

' Second time dealing with site ' 
and 
' All their products are fantastic!! ' 

Lol


----------



## Azog (Dec 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I wanna talk to Samson. Fly me to the moon and back.



Cause it's hard being black and gifted. Sometimes I just wanna throw it all down and get lifted.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 5, 2013)

"When life gets hard, I pick up that CARD and call SAMSON"!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2013)

sampson gets me lifted son! call that kneegrow on over here


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 5, 2013)

let the bodies hit the floor. big pete your A  jerkoff to come on here and post that.  everyone knows Delilah site is better.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

On a scale from 1 to 5 (with 5 being emphatically agree and 1 being complete disagreement) please rate these statements:


1) Sampson was polite and informative.
2) Sampson was appropriately dressed.
3) Sampson did NOT touch you inappropriately while touching himself and panting.
4) Sampson delivered your products in a timely fashion.
5) I would do business with Sampson again.
6) I would recommend Sampson in an unsolicited way on a board where I knew nobody that trusted me, and to family and friends.
7) You are Sampson.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

joliver said:


> On a scale from 1 to 5 (with 5 being emphatically agree and 1 being complete disagreement) please rate these statements:
> 
> 
> 1) Sampson was polite and informative.
> ...




8) that gooey white stuff Sampson said was used to overdose your gear was yogurt.
9) Sampson will adopt Shenky's new cat.
10) If I order now Sampson will give me not one but 3 vials of test for the price of one and waive the $19.95 shipping & handling fee but only if I call in the next 3:41.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 5, 2013)

I would love to send my hard earned cash to Sampson.


----------



## Yabuddy54 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol this thread went from bogus... To ****ing hillarious you guys are entertaining.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 6, 2013)

Big Pete is to gear critics as Joe Montana is to Quarterbacks.


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 6, 2013)

The sad thing is there is some poor sucker out there who just placed an order.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 6, 2013)

Is this the same pete from "Big Pete's House Of Munch"?


----------



## MAREDD (Dec 16, 2013)

I know this is old, but a first post like this makes me laugh over and over again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2013)

I always enjoyed his comedic heart-attacks. Didn't know he sold gear too, must have been out the back of the junkyard.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 17, 2013)

Fly me to the moon like that bitch Alice Cramson!!


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmmm uhhh, wait Samson is that really buff dude in the bible,, that dudes been around his gear has to be good.


----------



## MAREDD (Dec 18, 2013)

Thread is still kicking I see  keep it going guys!


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> let the bodies hit the floor. big pete your A  jerkoff to come on here and post that.  everyone knows Delilah site is better.



Nah ah bro!! Getswole.com is bestest. Check out my avatar for proof


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 18, 2013)

That dude in your avi looks kinda like Bud Bundy


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 18, 2013)

That dude is looking really good,,, keep it up Bundy


----------



## stonetag (Dec 19, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I always enjoyed his comedic heart-attacks. Didn't know he sold gear too, must have been out the back of the junkyard.



Samson and son gear lmao


----------



## Jake_House (Jan 6, 2014)

Right next to the beach, booooooyyyy.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL...stonetag thats good shit!!


----------



## powermaster (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey big Pete where did you go. Funny how they just disappear


----------

